# Bought A Python Finally



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just bought the python, and I have to say, that ITS HELLA worth the money definately, 100% I usually only do 20% water changes a week because I hate lugging 5g buckets back and forth. With the use of the python 50% water changes every week easily......

Just wanted to say to anyone that hasn't purchased one yet to get one.... =)


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

it is the best invention for aquarium keeping since filters :laugh: , I wouldn't be in the hobby with out one hats off to python


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

python is the BEST things they made for aquaruims IMO.. NO MORE BACK PAIN!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't believe you just got one and you've had that 55 gallon for a while!









These things are totally worth their money. I would not be in the hobby with large tanks if it were not for this prodcut. Hands down amazing.








~Taylor~


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have one now and love it.... But thew first one i bought i returned. I didnt relize that it worked on a venturi vacumme, and relided on the water flow of the spicket to siphon the water. (stupid me I thought it worked like a regular gravel vac.)
It is definatly a must have for everyone.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Now its time to get more tanks :laugh:


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

YEa I had the 55g for about 4 months now... and trust me I hated doing water changes, and when I read on here ppl doing 50% water changes weekly.. I was yea not me..... 20% weekly and because I like my P was the only reason....

But now with the python easily 50% water changes probably now 2 X a week. MY P hates it though... TO BAD.....


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

LOL I have not bought one and I do 20-25% in my 125 every week LOL (poor me) I only thinkthe cloest sink is about 80' away too long for even a python. Wait i have a window and their is a hose right next to that about 30' away would that work?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> LOL I have not bought one and I do 20-25% in my 125 every week LOL (poor me) I only thinkthe cloest sink is about 80' away too long for even a python. Wait i have a window and their is a hose right next to that about 30' away would that work?


You can go to The Home Depot or Lowes or any other similar department store and get some of their clear tubing that is the same size as your Python (don't know the exact size off the top of my head). Anyway, you can just add the extra length to your Python easily. I've done it myself and it couldn't be better! Works just like a long Python just not as expensive.








~Taylor~


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> LOL I have not bought one and I do 20-25% in my 125 every week LOL (poor me) I only thinkthe cloest sink is about 80' away too long for even a python. Wait i have a window and their is a hose right next to that about 30' away would that work?


You can go to The Home Depot or Lowes or any other similar department store and get some of their clear tubing that is the same size as your Python (don't know the exact size off the top of my head). Anyway, you can just add the extra length to your Python easily. I've done it myself and it couldn't be better! Works just like a long Python just not as expensive.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Or you could just buy the 100 footer like me!!!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> LOL I have not bought one and I do 20-25% in my 125 every week LOL (poor me) I only thinkthe cloest sink is about 80' away too long for even a python. Wait i have a window and their is a hose right next to that about 30' away would that work?


You can go to The Home Depot or Lowes or any other similar department store and get some of their clear tubing that is the same size as your Python (don't know the exact size off the top of my head). Anyway, you can just add the extra length to your Python easily. I've done it myself and it couldn't be better! Works just like a long Python just not as expensive.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Or you could just buy the 100 footer like me!!!!!








[/quote]
Wow thnx taylor never thought of that I am going to do that from no on. Do they sell 100 footer pythons I though my was about 60'?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> LOL I have not bought one and I do 20-25% in my 125 every week LOL (poor me) I only thinkthe cloest sink is about 80' away too long for even a python. Wait i have a window and their is a hose right next to that about 30' away would that work?


You can go to The Home Depot or Lowes or any other similar department store and get some of their clear tubing that is the same size as your Python (don't know the exact size off the top of my head). Anyway, you can just add the extra length to your Python easily. I've done it myself and it couldn't be better! Works just like a long Python just not as expensive.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Or you could just buy the 100 footer like me!!!!!








[/quote]
Wow thnx taylor never thought of that I am going to do that from no on. Do they sell 100 footer pythons I though my was about 60'?
[/quote]

Yeah they make a 100 footer


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

Where can i buy a python?? plz link-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Google-dr foster and smith-Sorry I am horrible at doing links!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I just got mine bout 2 weeks ago after being in the hobby for over 4 years and I can't believ I waited this long. It works like a charm and no mess whatsoever. My tank cleaning times have been knocked down by 2 hours.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Big Als

or

Dr Fostersmith

Make sure you have a faucet that will accept the adapter. I have redone my kitchen and have a new faucet that is the built in hose. Where it all pulls out. There's no screen tip that unscrews. And until recently when I did the bathroom, the old faucet in there did not have one eather. I knew I needed a faucet with that screw on end so I could get me a python. Part of the reason I settled with that faucet. A 65 gal on one end of the house (livingroom) with the P and a 55 at the other end, in the spare bedroom. Bathroom is right in the middle. The 3 foot piece of hose and a 5 gal bucket sucked royally. Wet legs, feet and carpet are no fun.
I highly reccomend a brass adapter that screws into the faucet. Or you can also take the plastic one to a hardware and get a metal one. Tiny threads that can easily get damaged on the plastic ones. Only a few bucks and it's identical.
And yea those pythons rule. You'll never realize the ease of a waterchange till you use one. My Manny's tank is damn near spotless. Gravel vac/water change once a week. He's a happy camper.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

I have one and it worked well when my tanks were near my sink. Now that I moved to a new place, they are too far for it to vacuum effectively. I only really use it fill my tanks now. To empty water, I hook some clear line up to a cheap rio pump and do it that way. When I vacuum, I just vacuum into a 5 gal bucket the old fashioned way.


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

right on man thanks i just bought one


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> LOL I have not bought one and I do 20-25% in my 125 every week LOL (poor me) I only thinkthe cloest sink is about 80' away too long for even a python. Wait i have a window and their is a hose right next to that about 30' away would that work?


You can go to The Home Depot or Lowes or any other similar department store and get some of their clear tubing that is the same size as your Python (don't know the exact size off the top of my head). Anyway, you can just add the extra length to your Python easily. I've done it myself and it couldn't be better! Works just like a long Python just not as expensive.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Or you could just buy the 100 footer like me!!!!!








[/quote]
Wow thnx taylor never thought of that I am going to do that from no on. Do they sell 100 footer pythons I though my was about 60'?
[/quote]

Yeah they make a 100 footer








[/quote]
Yes, but they are expensive. That's why I took the time to mention the MUCH cheaper alternative.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Since the temperature of water can vary out of a faucet, how do you control it so the water is around the same temp as the new water coming in?

Jon


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You guestimate..... if you are really concerned don't do a mssaive water change but say do a 20% then wait till the water temperature is regulated and then do another 20%......
and then add your conditioner as the water is flowing into your tank, well thats the way I do it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Jon said:


> Since the temperature of water can vary out of a faucet, how do you control it so the water is around the same temp as the new water coming in?
> 
> Jon


You will be able to feel it on your hands coming out of the faucet and know when it is about the same temperature as your tank water. That's what I do. Remember piranhas are not the most delicate fish, and they are used to cold currents in the river in the wild.








~Taylor~


----------



## GODS1KID (Jan 12, 2006)

Jon said:


> Since the temperature of water can vary out of a faucet, how do you control it so the water is around the same temp as the new water coming in?
> 
> Jon


my heater gets the temp back up within about and hour or two. the p's seemed more stressed about the actual changing of the water then the temp change


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What is so special about these Pythons? Im about to buy one simply based on the hype its been given in this thread. What do they do that normal gravel vacs dont? Thanks!

Tom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> What is so special about these Pythons? Im about to buy one simply based on the hype its been given in this thread. What do they do that normal gravel vacs dont? Thanks!
> 
> Tom


Hooks to your sink-so you dont have to carry a bucket n e more!!!!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

It attaches to your sink to help fill the tank up right? Does it make draining any easier? Is there a specific kind of faucet that it fits? Ah F- it, Im about to go buy this thing...how much do they run?

Tom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> It attaches to your sink to help fill the tank up right? Does it make draining any easier? Is there a specific kind of faucet that it fits? Ah F- it, Im about to go buy this thing...how much do they run?
> 
> Tom


Yeah they make draining alot easier as well.Yeah just go buy one-it will make life alot easier!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I highly recommend one for you Tom. It will make your life so much easier and happier!









The Python serves as a gravel vacuum and waterchanger at the same time. You adjust it so it makes a suction as the water from the faucet goes pouring straight down and it will suck up the funky stuff from the gravel (like a regular gravel cleaner), and it goes right down your sink. Then you adjust it again to push the water up through the hose and into the tank to fill the tank back up.

Sorry if that doesn't make sense. You will know what I mean about "adjusting" it when you get it. It takes less then .5 second to switch it from the 2 modes.







Oh, and price depends on the size you get.
~Taylor~


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

THey are great. Remember that for every 1 gal of water you run fromthe faucet you have 5-7gal come out of the tank. So the higher you turn on the faucet, the faster the water is pulled out of your tank (to a point). And for those that have a long distance, I bought the 20 ft one, and thats all I have to go (now). I also I a 50ft extention just incase. But I will still work great even if you have to run it hundreds of feet.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well right now i have 7 tanks running thanks to "Python no spill clean and fill"... simply a masterpiece...







!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont have a python and i have a 20 long and a 55gal....damn i hsould get one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> i dont have a python and i have a 20 long and a 55gal....damn i hsould get one


You should... it helps a lot...







!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

they are the greatest i would have probally lost fish if not for it wake up in the morning and do a 50% water change in like 10 15 min before work


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I just use the 5 gal. bucket.







poor me, or for folks that undersand latin, Oh me miserum


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

i used to do the 5g bucket method as well, but trust me the python is that all in one item. You just attach it to your faucet and then you can drain and fill up the tank all in one go.... lol.. Wow I sound like an info-merccial... But if you are afraid of the cost you can buy a short one and then go to you LHS and just buy the same tubing and two male end splitter, and you can buy the tubing from your hardware store for A LOT cheaper....

And if your faucet doesn't fit the python (though most will) you can buy the same adaption at a LHS as well..... I'd check your faucet if you have a 'outside faucet thread' on your sink if not just go and buy the attachment...

Now I have to fork over some money for a test kit.....


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

DO you have to have a certain faucet to hook it up to?


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

I have to get me one of those one of these days. Carrying a buck full of water back and forth 6 times is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Save some money. You only need $25-30...







!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

blazednosferatu said:


> DO you have to have a certain faucet to hook it up to?


Not really. As long as your faucet is threaded, then the Python will work with it.

Truly, the greatest maintenance item I own!!!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea it is definitly great and alot easier to clean tanks. I just find it doesnt have as much suction as the other one, but i use my python over the manual one any day !!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Jon said:


> Since the temperature of water can vary out of a faucet, how do you control it so the water is around the same temp as the new water coming in?
> 
> Jon


Here's what I did/do:
Crank up the hot water. Then turn the cold water and pay attention to how many revolutions that you turn it. Use your aquar. thermometer to adjust the temp out of the faucet. Now you can always ballpark the temp pretty quick.

For my sink, I turn the hot all the way up and do about 270 degree turn to the cold valve.


----------



## GODS1KID (Jan 12, 2006)

i got mine today and it is f*cking awesome. so much easier, less cleanup, and better for my hardwood floors.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

yea i used to hate water changes now i do small ones 4-5 times a week


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

i dont understand this python crap? what happens when you are putting the water back into the tank?you couldnt put water straight from the tap? it would kill ure backteria? what do you do?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Deaner said:


> i dont understand this python crap? what happens when you are putting the water back into the tank?you couldnt put water straight from the tap? it would kill ure backteria? what do you do?


You only can't put your tap water into the tank if it contains chlorine. If it does, you just have to add the water conditioner to the water as you are filling the tank back up while using the Python.
~Taylor~


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's it... just add the water conditioner (AquaSafe, Stress Coat, AquaPlus,...) while filling the tank with the Python... these conditioners should remove/neutralize chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals in a matter of seconds while protecting your fish skin and membranes...







!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i just bought a Big Als Gravel Cleaner..isent it the same thing?...But i know it doesnt shoot water back in..whats the difference?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Mattones said:


> i just bought a Big Als Gravel Cleaner..isent it the same thing?...But i know it doesnt shoot water back in..whats the difference?


Python will help you clean your gravel and change your water faster than any other gravel cleaner. It also helps to fill your tank in no time... it's easier to use... i highly recommend it...







!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i take about 20 gallons out of my 90 gallon every water change and add half the water conditioner i need into the tank as i begin to fill the tank back up and the other half right after its filled


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> i take about 20 gallons out of my 90 gallon every water change and add half the water conditioner i need into the tank as i begin to fill the tank back up and the other half right after its filled


yah pretty much i thought this python stuff was a waste of money, i already had a python gravel cleaner. i dont really kare about filling up 5 gallon buckets to empty the tank, it doesnt take very long. To fill it i just bought a long hose from the hardware store and hoseclamped it to my tap. works fine.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Pythons are great. I just built one the other day. I already have a gravel vac so I just got the parts to turn it into a python. 
Like they say just go to home depot and get a long ass run of the tubing and make your python whatever size you want.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Pythons are great. I just built one the other day. I already have a gravel vac so I just got the parts to turn it into a python.
> Like they say just go to home depot and get a long ass run of the tubing and make your python whatever size you want.


yah the thing is the water wouldnt syphon strong enough to get the gravel up and cleaned out alot compared to a shorter hose. my sink was almost as high as my tank was, so i just use the old way with 5 gallon bucket and fill the tank up with a long hose.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The python doesn't use gravity to suck the water up it uses a vaccuum that is created when the water runs thru the attachment to the faucet... so its not a matter of whether or not the sink is higher or lower.......


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

I,ve had my 50' Python since i started keeping P,s in 1994 and it still works great really makes water changes alot easier.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Charger said:


> I,ve had my 50' Python since i started keeping P,s in 1994 and it still works great really makes water changes alot easier.


I never really realized that this product has been out this long. Do you remember when it first came out, by chance?


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

i,m not really sure i,ll have to look that up it would be interesting to find out though.


----------

